# Ships Surgeons



## KeMac (Feb 14, 2009)

in Aracati, which is 60 miles from Fortaleza in the northeastof Brazil there is a plaque to Dr. Christopher Mallott who had died there in 1856 while attending victims of an outbreak of Yellow Fever. Because he was a protestant he wasnt buried in the cemetery. He was buried instead beside the catholic church. I am trying to find out more about him. I wondered if he was a ship's doctor. What ships would have doctors aboard? What records are there of ships going between England and Aracati, which in the 19th century was a busy port and a prosperous commercial centre? Any help or pointers in the direction to go would be much appreciated.
Thank You


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Kemac, I used to wonder about graves we saw in both India, China & the outback of Aus always thinking about how those Europeans in the first two & the Asians in the last wound up being there. What was their story, it would make for a terrific as well as interesting book. Mysterious Graves Around the World could be the title.

In China the graves of Europeans are amazing the stories they could tell as with those in India some so very very young. 

We were in the Gulf of Carpenteria, Aus at one time went to this old British out post where the soldiers were stations (silly place) to supposedly warn of the Dutch should they come down from Java as it was known in those days. Anyway three times the settlement was abandoned, last being taken off by HMS Rattlesnake. The graves there are certainly poignant as they would have suffered from the heat mostly drinking rum as they would not dig the wells far away due to fear of aboriginal attack (yet they were friendly) so water contaminated by salt water. They lived in tied cottages as you see in UK with low ceilings (still there) in that heat no wonder they died guess many went loopy too. 
Hope you find out so we know.


----------



## dolphinfiah (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Kemac, 
Can you provide a bit more information about him 
What else do you know about this chap, dates of birth/death etc, 
Are you sure he was a ships surgeon and not a missionary. 
There may be more details for him in the parish register, if one exists. 
My first instinct would be to write to the church where he is buried to try to find out as much as possible from them.
Also what country did he originate from, there may be a record of him in a medical school
Was he a relative of yours. 

Good luck.


----------



## KeMac (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you both for your responses

Dolphinfiah - I know it wasn't a missionary because it is a missionary who asked me! It is a distant relative who was based there a few years back. This is solid RC country and he was a protestant which is why he was not buried in the RC cemetery. I am going to ask if he can send me a photo of the headstone which I will post on here. I have had a couple of other avenues to explore and will keep you posted.
Kind Regards
Keith


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Leratty said:


> Kemac, I used to wonder about graves we saw in both India, China & the outback of Aus always thinking about how those Europeans in the first two & the Asians in the last wound up being there. What was their story, it would make for a terrific as well as interesting book. Mysterious Graves Around the World could be the title.
> 
> In China the graves of Europeans are amazing the stories they could tell as with those in India some so very very young.
> 
> ...


It may seem to some a bit too sentimental but I admire your appreciation of those who died. It is not a story but is what happened, !

LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Leratty said:


> ..... We were in the Gulf of Carpenteria, Aus at one time went to this old British out post where the soldiers were stations (silly place) to supposedly warn of the Dutch should they come down from Java as it was known in those days. Anyway three times the settlement was abandoned, last being taken off by HMS Rattlesnake. The graves there are certainly poignant as they would have suffered from the heat mostly drinking rum as they would not dig the wells far away due to fear of aboriginal attack (yet they were friendly) so water contaminated by salt water. They lived in tied cottages as you see in UK with low ceilings (still there) in that heat no wonder they died guess many went loopy too. .....


Wasn't there something abiout this in a recent showing on BBC TV of Coast Australia ?


----------

